# Machine washing Crocs



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I know I could just wash the things, but as I was washing ds's crocs (which dd keeps putting in the toilet) I kept wondering... what would happen if I just tossed them in the dishwasher or the washing machine? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I imagine, they would get clean







:


----------



## jbpoetmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've heard from a chef who puts them in a dishwasher that it works great, but I haven't tried it yet. I probably wouldn't put the heat dryer on . . .







:


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i think i washed dd's in the machine & they came out fine. i know you can purposely (or not...) shrink them in the dryer.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

I so love that I got responses on this one. Thanks!


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Heat shrinks them, so wash them on cold and do not machine dry.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I work in a professional kitchen and several people who work there put their in the industrial strength dishwasher. They say that the heat makes them cushier for a while.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I heart my croc's!


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

so a little off topic but how young are your kids who are wearing crocs? I was thinking of getting some for my 27 month old because she has wide feet so summer sandals can be hard to come by. BUT she runs everywhere and I don't want her to trip a lot, they look like they might fall of or trip up a toddler.

tia


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LolaK* 
so a little off topic but how young are your kids who are wearing crocs? I was thinking of getting some for my 27 month old because she has wide feet so summer sandals can be hard to come by. BUT she runs everywhere and I don't want her to trip a lot, they look like they might fall of or trip up a toddler.

tia

I would try Land's End water shoes. My ds wore those instead of sandals all summer. They stay on well and are more flexible than regular shoes. The Land's End ones have elastic laces so you can open them wider than other water shoes making them easier to get on. They run wide and this year's model comes in wide as well (last year's regular width fit ds' XW feet just fine).


----------



## gracesmommy (Mar 6, 2006)

The water shoes are awesome!

I throw my crocs in the dishwasher, too! I always use the air dry cycle, so I just toss them out on the patio to dry in the sun.


----------



## kagmypts (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LolaK* 
so a little off topic but how young are your kids who are wearing crocs? I was thinking of getting some for my 27 month old because she has wide feet so summer sandals can be hard to come by. BUT she runs everywhere and I don't want her to trip a lot, they look like they might fall of or trip up a toddler.

tia

My kids are 3.5 and 2, and they both love their Crocs. We had my two year old in Crocs last summer (he was about 15 months), and he absolutely loved them! In fact, we fought with him all winter that it was too cold out for him to continue to wear them. Now that it is warm again, he is so excited that he can finally wear Crocs!

On a side note, has anyone tried putting their Crocs in the dryer? My daughter is in between sizes, and we want to shrink the larger size so that they will fit her. If anyone has had success shrinking their Crocs, how did you do it? How hot was the dryer, and for how long did you put them in? Thank you!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I've used the dishwasher with great success.







The Crocs website says NOT to put them in the dishwasher or washing machine, but it works. They want you to buy Crocsbutter instead.









They *can* warp, so if you use a dishwasher, be careful about how they're propped in there or they can get funky-shaped, especially if you use the heat dry setting.

My DS2 was 2 y/o when he wore his first pair.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I always just scrub our with an old brush, soap, and warm water. But I'm intrigued by the other suggestions here.

My ds has been wearing Crocs since he was about 18 mos. with no problem. He prefers them to most other shoes.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LolaK* 
so a little off topic but how young are your kids who are wearing crocs? I was thinking of getting some for my 27 month old because she has wide feet so summer sandals can be hard to come by. BUT she runs everywhere and I don't want her to trip a lot, they look like they might fall of or trip up a toddler.

tia

all of my kids wear crocs and they love them. my youngest is 17 months and he has no trouble with them, but they're mainly for the cute factor because he's usually barefoot outside. he got a pair because he loved his big brothers so much.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I 2nd (or 3rd or 4th) the suggestion of the dishwasher. It works great. DD started wearing Crocs when she was 2.5 yo and DD #2 got her first pair at 15months. Crocs are the best for kids.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Dead thread, Dead thread, Dead thread!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Dead thread, Dead thread, Dead thread!









i always check the dates of OPs too, but since it was almost exactly a year ago i didn't notice.


----------



## kagmypts (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry. I guess I am the one who brought this thread back. Like someone else mentioned, I did not realize it was just over a year old. I thought it was only a few days old. I actually came across this forum/thread when googling for stories about putting Crocs in the dryer. Has anyone tried putting their Crocs in the dryer? My daughter is in between sizes, and we want to shrink the larger size so that they will fit her. If anyone has had success shrinking their Crocs, how did you do it? How hot was the dryer, and for how long did you put them in? Thank you!


----------



## coleslaww (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips. I just washed my crocs in cold water and put them on a no-heat cycle in the dryer... everything came out fine.


----------

